
The occurrence of autism in the population varies primarily based on genetics - EndXA
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/article-abstract/2737582
======
teslabox
There is some good modern medicine, but the fixation on genes handicaps
certain investigators.

> the heritability of ASD was estimated to be approximately 80%, indicating
> that the variation in ASD occurrence in the population is mostly owing to
> inherited genetic influences, with no support for contribution from maternal
> effects.

I think they’re trying to say “it’s not the mother’s fault the kid just has
bad genes.”

In the real world there are non-genetic causes behind almost all of the
symptomatic presentations of children medically-cursed with the diagnosis of
“Autistic”. One group of researchers recently published a paper about the
microbiome’s role in the condition [1]. My understanding is that less-
desirable bacteria don’t synthesize vitamins and other useful substances
(biotin, etc), and make more noxious endotoxins (that overwhelm the liver),
than friendlier bacteria.

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3564498/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3564498/)

The type of fiber in the diet has a significant influence on the type of
bacteria in the intestines. If I had an Autistic kid, I’d try to feed him/her
inulin from Jerusalem Artichokes (the food with more of this prebiotic fiber
than any other), and avoid all the fake foods they sell in the grocery stores.
Many thickeners (carageenan, carob bean gum, etc) are cosmetic food
ingredients...

~~~
loriverkutya
I’m not sure why you are dismissing the result of probably the widest study
and stating that autism is the result of not eating the right food.

~~~
teslabox
There is nothing in this study that is useful, it just confirms pre-existing
theories that autism is all in the genes. I think those theories are wrong and
harmful.

In the real world, autism develops. If the medical profession treated the
diagnosis as something other than a chronic condition that a person is going
to have for the rest of their life, they might figure out how to treat it.

~~~
jtmcmc
so you're saying that this study isn't useful because it confirms pre-existing
theories? Do you believe that it is wrong because of specific issues with the
experimental design or implementation or because you ideological dislike the
results?

~~~
teslabox
I read something semi-recently where the author explained his interpretation
of the microbiome findings as a part of a cascade: an initial stressor (every
case is unique) -> cultivation of the autistic microbiome -> inability to
relax -> symptoms. I'm not qualified to re-explain it in my own way, so please
take this as my statement that I find an alternate explanation than 'bad
genes' for all cases of ASD diagnosis to be more plausible.

While Genetics are good explanations for some things, using 'bad genes' as an
explanation is frequently a distraction from a person's actual problems. See
my reply to your other comment about the streetlight effect.

